# Hostels - Sydney City/ North Sydney



## apimentel204 (Nov 20, 2012)

Looking through hostels. I'm a little overwhelmed. Any reccomendations? I'm a lone traveller, my girlfriend lives in Eastwood, Sydney. So I'd rather not be too far from her. But want to be where the action is. North Sydney, St Leonards, Crows Nest hostel's seem hard to come by (which would be better for travel to eastwood) looking for around $30 a night.


----------



## apimentel204 (Nov 20, 2012)

Margueritejunk said:


> You can choose the New Vastel Hostel in St Leonards. Price is less than $30/night. The service is standard.


Got a link? Can't find it on the internet.


----------



## bennett (Aug 7, 2012)

There are approximately 507 one to five star hotels in Sydney. You can find a hotel through Crispy Hotels. I have been using this site on all my travels.

I hope this helps!

Good luck!


----------



## annam (Sep 2, 2013)

This is probable the best hostel I've stayed at in Sydney ... Sydney Harbour YHA. It's not $30 per night, but safe, clean and you're definitely in the city buzz.


----------

